# Holy crap, Achewood off hiatus



## Lobar (Nov 26, 2011)

Not really a furry comic per se, but its characters are all animals, and I _know_ there has to be at least a few fans here somewhere.  Three days ago, Chris Onstad finally uploaded a new strip, the first since February, and declared that the hiatus is over.  Not a continuation of the Nice Pete arc, though, so we might not see a conclusion to that.  Which may actually be for the best.

For those not familiar, Achewood is a comedy strip about the lives of three cats, a couple teddy bears, and a five-year-old stuffed otter.  Instead of typical joke-a-day. punch line-driven humor, Achewood derives comedy through the personalities and mannerisms of its characters and how they interact with one another throughout improbably absurd story arcs.  Many people don't find the strip funny at first, until they read from the beginning (which IIRC "officially" starts with The Party) and then the same strips are suddenly hilarious on the second read.

Achewood went on for about ten successful years, until in the last arc, which was kind of a subpar dark humor arc that was a bit too dark and not enough humor, updates became increasingly sporadic, until it ground to a halt completely, the comic was declared to be on hiatus, and the front page set to display a random comic rather than the most recent one.  I'm surprised it actually came back at all.  It remains to be seen if it's back for good, or if Onstad will prove himself a coward who would desert a dying comic.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Nov 26, 2011)

Still as unfunny as it was when it stopped


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Nov 27, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> Still as unfunny as it was when it stopped



'THE FUCK OUTTA HERE

That November strip has me rolling already, gotta check out the rest of the archives.


----------

